# Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat



## immerfänger (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,

erst mal auch von uns ein Frohes Fest und eine tollen Rutsch ins Angeljahr 2008!

Beim letzten Mefoangeln haben Andre ( xfishbonix) und ich uns entschlossen, das Land zu verlassen und auch aufs Wasser zu gehen. Da wir aber auf dem Gebiet absulute Laien sind|kopfkrat, brauchen wir Euren Rat....

Vom Zubehör ist alles klar, nur, wo bekommen wir die Adressen der Firmen für die  Boote her. Wir wollen nicht irgendwelchen Billigschrott, sondern schon was anständiges und *wir wollen nicht im Wasser sitzen, sondern darüber*.  Über Eure Hilfe würden wir uns freuen:vik:

Schöne Grüsse
Wolfgang und Andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

www.pro-tack.de


grüße

mirco


----------



## dat_geit (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Na ja, da ich euch kenne, betrachte ich als "Wassersitzer" das ganze mal nicht als Beleidigung.
Obwohl über dem Wasser sitzen eher was für Warmduscher ist:q.

Trotzdem wünsche ich euch ein frohes neues Jahr 2008.

Andy


----------



## Astra Urtyp (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Wolfgang du und auf denn Wasser Sitzen #d#d#d|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Moin!

Hab den Thread mal in den BellyBoot Bereicht geschubst, 
hier sollten mehr BB Kapitäne zu finden sein.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Locke (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Moin,

ich bin gerade am grübeln, welcher Belly-Hersteller seine Kapitäne "über" Wasser sitzen lässt.
Spontan fällt mir Jenzi mit seinem V-Boot ein und die Outcast-Modelle ein.
Die kommen annähernd ans Trockene heran (V-Boot - eigene Erfahrung).

Ansonsten kommen wir in den Bereich der Pontoons. Bin vom Togiak nun auf Pontoon umgestiegen und da sitze ich auf dem Trockenen. 
Ich denke das ist alles eine Preisfrage.

Gruss Locke


----------



## kh61 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Hallo,
habe mir im Oktober das Guideline Drifter zugelegt. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit und man sitzt ziehmlich trocken. Es ist ein Pontoon-Boot, hat nen aufblasbaren Sitz und Rückenlehne und viele Taschen. Habe es bei www.adh-fishing.de für 259,- incl. Flossen im Internet bestellt und per Nachnahme schon am nächsten Tag zuhause gehabt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## grobro (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

..also ich hab mir ein schönes Schlauchboot gekauft, ist 5 mal sicherer als dieser Bellyboot Schrott und du kannst entspannt Kaffee Trinken und auch notfalls mal mit 2 Mann rausfahren. Kostet 69,90 statt 179,00 zur Zeit und ist mit einer 12V Luftpumpe (9,90 bei ATU oder im Baumarkt) über den Autozigarettenanzünder in 5 Min steif! 

Überleg doch mal bitte, du hast ein Wathose an und begibst dich aufs offene Meer, sagen wir mal 300m vom Ufer entfernt, viel zu gefährlich!

Als Boot habe ich den Fishhunter 500, ist 365 cm lang und 165 cm breit. Askari will dafür 119,00 haben und für 69,90 bei-

www.Multistore2002.de


...und im Sommer schön Baden von dem Teil aus, auch geil!


----------



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Moin,

was an einem Gummiboot aus dem Sonderpostenmarkt sicherer sein soll als an einem tausendfach bewährten BellyBoat aus Amerika (da wo jede noch so kleine Verletzung einen Millionenklage nach sich zieht |rolleyes) erschließt sich mir nocht so ganz... woher nimmst Du Deine Weisheit?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## grobro (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was an einem Gummiboot aus dem Sonderpostenmarkt sicherer sein soll als an einem tausendfach bewährten BellyBoat aus Amerika (da wo jede noch so kleine Verletzung einen Millionenklage nach sich zieht |rolleyes) erschließt sich mir nocht so ganz... woher nimmst Du Deine Weisheit?
> 
> ...


 

|bigeyes es geht nicht um das Boot an sich oder den Gummi, es geht um die Gefahr zu kentern, und du weißt selbst, wenn du instabil leicht erhöht im Sitz im Belly platz nimmst, kann es schnell gefährlich werden.

Außerdem ist meiner Meinung nach das "Rudern" mit den Flossen nicht so entspannt wie Paddeln im Schlauchboot.

Und der Platz ist geil, du kannst dich mal schön lang machen und einfach entspannen.


----------



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Moin,

hmmmm... ich habe noch von niemandem gehört, der mit dem BB gekentert sei #d 
M.E. ist der Schwerpunkt viel zu niedrig um zu kentern - bei 1m Dünung ist die Landung am Stradn der einzig kritische Punkt, das endet gern mit einer Salswasserdusche |rolleyes

Paddeln mit Flossen an den Füßen ist Geschmackssache, natürlich ist man mit Rudern deutlich schneller :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Moin,
da gebe ich Michael recht was den Schwerpunkt angeht. Ich habe auch schon ganz entspannt ein Becher Tee auf mein BB getrunken! Probiere doch beides einmal aus und urteile dann von neuen!

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

@ grobro

"......ist 5 mal sicherer als dieser Bellyboot Schrott....."

Ist das nicht sogar 10fach sicherer??

Aber erklär mir dann mal warum noch kein BB-Angler hier in Deutschland ertrunken ist auf der Ostsee??
Im Gegensatz dazu sind 2007 wiedermal 16 Angler mit Schlauchboot und Kleinstbooten auf der Ostsee ertrunken. Wenn man Segler und Surfer noch dazurechnet, kommt die Zahl fast auf´s doppelte.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls Petri Heil mit dem Badesee-Schlauchboot und gute Entspannung. :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

da kann jelle sicher etwas zu sagen der hat ein panton boot von outcast ;-)
das schaut sehr gut aus was verarbeitung und sicherheit angeht ....kostet aber auch horendes geld. glaube um die 600us$


----------



## ostseeangler27 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

habe da was gefunden...
http://www.frontrangeanglers.com/shop/products.php?cat=85

und 

http://www.frontrangeanglers.com/shop/products.php?cat=83


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

@ grobo: Mag ja sein, dass du dein Schlauchi fürchterlich lieb hast, aber die Kompetenz, ein Belly-Boot zu beurteilen hast du anscheinend nicht.
Setz dich erst mal rein in son Ding und denn schnacken wir weiter. Das Belly bietet viele Vorteile, z.b. kannst du im Schlauchi entweder Paddeln, oder Teetrinken.. Bellybooter können beides gleichzeitig, und angeln auch noch :m
Mach das bitte mal mit ´nem Schlauchi vor.
Außerdem ist das Kippmoment beim Belly soooo hoch, dass du den Kipppunkt aus eigener Kraft garnicht erreichen wirst, bedingt durch Lage des Schwerpunktes, in Bezug zum Kipppunkt, und die für´s Kippen erforderliche Kraft, die einerseits nach unten und anderererseits nach oben wirken müsste. Mach Dir doch mal ne Zeichnung...|kopfkrat
Übrigens das Guideline ist ein super Belly, genauso wie viele andere. Als Tip hier vielleicht noch : Möglichst eins mit mehreren Luftkammern wählen. 

Peter


----------



## immerfänger (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,

erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Anmerkungen auf meine Frage. Ein Boot kann ich mieten, setze mich rein und mache meine Erfahrungen damit #6. Bei einem Bellyboat geht das leider nicht. Es ist mir nicht bekannt, dass man sich eins mieten kann, um es mal auszuprobieren #d. Für weitere Tipps, Vorschläge, Adressen und Erfahrungen bedanke ich mich im voraus
:vik:.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Moin und frohes neues Jahr,
letztentlich ist es egal mit was Du auf die Ostsee rauspaddels, eine Schwimmweste sollte sich jeder anlegen!!!
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Blackshark91 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

habe schonmal irgendwo bei einem Shop weis nur nicht mehr welcher #q gesehen das man Bellyboote ausleihen kann, konnte man sich auch zuschicken lassen. Hat meine ich für die Woche 30 Euro gekostet.


----------



## alligator (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Habe das V-Boot von Jenzi nun schon etwas länger und würde es mir immer wieder holen. Wobei ich aber auch noch kein anderes hatte. 
Der kauf (238 €) war auch gut überlegt. Habe mir verschiedene angesehen und bin bei diesem Teil gelandet.
Dein Händler sollte dir Bellyboote besorgen können. Solltest du
keins nehmen kann er sie ja wieder zurück schicken.

Bin mit meinem auf der Ostsee und Elbe unterwegs, kann mich nicht daran erinnern mal in unangenehmen Situationen gekommen zu sein. 

 Nur mal am Rande: Habe auch ein Boot mit 45er Aussenborder und bin trotzdem immer wieder gern mit meinem Belly unterwegs!!!

:vik:

Frohes neues an alle


----------



## Locke (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Für 69 € ein Schlauchboot kaufen? 
Dann lege ich lieber nen 10er drauf und kauf mir das hier 
:g
Muss nur gucken wie ich das aufm Belly oder Pontoon befestige. |kopfkrat  :vik:

Sorry, aber bei dem Preis hätte ich meine Bedenken. Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.



			
				immerfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Bellyboat geht das leider nicht.


Indirekt schon. Bei einem der nächsten Treffen einfach dabei sein und testen. Da sind genügend Bellys unterwegs und Du kannst "vergleichen".

Sollte ich dabei sein, kannst Du mein Togiak Probe fahren. Schönes Gerät welches von vielen Boardies hier auch gefahren wird.
Ich bin aufs Pontoon (Fishcat Cougar) umgestiegen und brauche das Togiak erstmal nicht. :m

Also, Augen und Ohren offen halten und dabei sein.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



Locke schrieb:


> Für 69 € ein Schlauchboot kaufen?
> Dann lege ich lieber nen 10er drauf und Kauf mir das hier
> :g
> Muss nur gucken wie ich das aufm Belly oder Pontoon befestige. |kopfkrat :vik:


 


Also ich würde mich drauf legen|supergri is zwar nur ne Luftmatratze bloß ohne Luft


----------



## macmarco (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



grobro schrieb:


> .. ist 5 mal sicherer als dieser Bellyboot Schrott , Kostet 69,90 statt 179,00
> 
> Überleg doch mal bitte, du hast ein Wathose an und begibst dich aufs offene Meer, sagen wir mal 300m vom Ufer entfernt, viel zu gefährlich!


 Cool, sagst du mir noch , wo ich so nen Second-hand(schrott) her bekomme??? Sorry, so ein blödsinn!!!!
Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal in Ein Belly hineinsetzen, bevor man sowas beurteilt!!!!

Wenns danach geht, ist alles viiiiiieeeel zu gefährlich.Also,am besten mit dem Popöchen zu Hause bleiben und dort Kaffee trinken, die große, weite Welt beinhaltet so viele gefahren...


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



macmarco schrieb:


> Cool, sagst du mir noch , wo ich so nen Second-hand(schrott)
> 
> Wenns danach geht, ist alles viiiiiieeeel zu gefährlich.Also,am besten mit dem Popöchen zu Hause bleiben und dort Kaffee trinken, die große, weite Welt beinhaltet so viele gefahren...


 
Bellyboat ist halt was für ganze Kerle:l


----------



## me_fo (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Moin Moin!

Ich schwöre nach wie vor auf mein BB von RT!
Es ist superschnell auf- und wieder abgebaut und entsprechend günstig.
Und mit Schwimmweste und Anker kann nicht mehr viel schief gehen. (Ok, ne Kammer mehr wär nicht schlecht)
Sicherlich werde ich mir irgendwann ein anderes, in V-Form, zulegen, aber das hat noch Zeit.
Bis dahin dümpel ich mit meinem weiterhin gemütlich auf der Ostsee rum und trinke unterwegs meinen Tee.
Was ich allerdings einräumen muss: wer häufiger mal aus der Büxs muss, der ist mit dem BB nicht gut beraten 

Ich hatte meins damals auf "blauen Dunst" gekauft und war von Anfang an infiziert.

Und mit ner Aussicht auf ne Probefahrt, sollte die Wahl hinterher nicht mehr schwer fallen.


----------



## Fischbox (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



Locke schrieb:


> Für 69 € ein Schlauchboot kaufen?
> Dann lege ich lieber nen 10er drauf und kauf mir das hier
> :g



#6

Ist bestellt #6

@Grobro

Das mit der Kentergefahr kannste knicken, denn die ist bei normalen Wellengang gleich null. Wenn Wellen ein Belly zum kentern bringen, dann hatte das Belly aus Witterungsgründen in dem Moment nix auf dem Wasser zu suchen.
Ich hab mal versucht mit meinem Belly im flachen Wasser zu kentern. Hab es mit normalen Rumgezappel nicht gepackt....

Ein Sicherheitsaspekt den ich gelten lasse, ist die "Fluchtgeschwindigkeit", denn mit dem Schlauchi kann mal wohl doch schneller das rettende Ufer erreichen.
Ein Krampf im Bein sollte im Schlauchboot auch kaum auftreten.

Ob aber Billigschlauchi für 69,-€ sicherer ist, das wage ich wirklich zu bezweifeln. Qualität hat ihren Preis.

Ein Belly ist schon 'ne feine Sache (aber ein SOT ist gewiss besser#6) und macht echt Spaß. Ich war übrigens mit meinem RT-U sehr zufrieden.
Noch eine Belly-Adresse


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

#6HALLO leute da muß ich ja auch mal danke sagen zu den tollen antworten 
ich habe heute das erst gelesen das mein freund ja wieder alles mal alleine machen will aber tolle idee wolfgang das du dir hier die infomation holst also kann nix  mehr schief gehen und wir holen uns das gummi boot und ab dafür 
lg andre #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

"Ein Belly ist schon 'ne feine Sache (aber ein SOT ist gewiss besser#6) und macht echt Spaß. "

Das stimmt wohl, aber ich finde dass das angeln vom SOT und das Angeln vom Belly zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe sind.
Beide haben absolut ihre Stärken.
Beim Belly kann ich Pilken und Position halten, auch ohne Anker.
Man kann gleich im Flachwasser anfangen zu angeln beim rauspaddeln.
Das SOT ist schneller, man kann auch mal länger schleppangeln, und sitzt im Trockenen. Ich würde aber trotz meines SOT nie freiwillig auf´s Belly verzichten. Mir geht´s dabei um Freizeit mit Bewegung  an der frischen Luft natürlich immer  die Sicherheit berücksichtigend.
Schlauchis haben durchaus auch ihre Vorteile, aber man kann nicht eine Art von Kleinstboot für Schrott erklären, weil man sich die andere Variante nicht leisten kann, oder will.

Peter


----------



## dat_geit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Peter hat die Sache mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht.
Ist halt ne Kostenfrage.
Hätte auch Bock auf ein SOT aber das liebe Kleingeld........fehlt halt.....

sind erst noch einige andere Dinge wichtiger.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

MoinMoin!

Genau Peter so sieht es aus.
Jedoch sein Leben zu riskieren, weil man sich ein gewissen Standard 
und damit Sicherheit nicht leisten kann halte ich für, auf gut deuscht, irre!
Es kommen ja noch viel mehr Kosten auf einen zu als das BB-
vernünftige Flossen, tragkräftige Schwimmweste, Seile, Anker usw...

Dann würde ich lieber an Land bleiben und da mein Fische fangen.


----------



## Stetten (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> habe da was gefunden...
> http://www.frontrangeanglers.com/shop/products.php?cat=85
> 
> und
> ...


 

Geht jetzt nicht gegen dich sondern gegen den allgemeinen Trend zur Zeit. War für mich nur ein Beispiel.
Habe vermermehrt festgestellt das sehr viele Links die im Anglerboard gepostet werden und auch Tipps die gegeben werden immer Richtung Japan und USA gehen. Leute, es gibt auch in Deutschland prima Sachen und auch gute Preise. Zum anderen hängen da auch Deutsche Arbeitsplätze dran. Wie siehts denn da mit der Garantie aus? Ich glaube nicht das ein Deutscher Händler euch dabei helfen würde.
Oder ist es nur ein Trend zu zeigen "Schaut mal was ich cooles machen kann". Ist mir jetzt hier aufgefallen und bei den Rollentreads. Klar ist der Dollarkurs im Moment sehr gut, aber wenn man noch die Versandkosten, den Zoll und die Nachbesteuerung sieht dann kommste fast genau so teuer, teilweise sogar teurer wie bei uns.


----------



## grobro (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

@ MichaelB

...ist es nicht aber sicherer ein Schlauchboot mit 5 Kammern zu haben als ein Bellyboot mit nur 2 Luftkammern? Ich meine auf der Ostsee ist ein festes Boot ganz klar am besten und sichersten. Nur ein Bellyboot wurde nicht für die Ostsee entwickelt, dass sollte mann bei allem Spaß nicht vergessen.


----------



## grobro (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

...also her Kollege, ich hab viele Freunde, die ein Bellyboot nutzen oder genutzt haben. Fast alle haben aus Sicherheitsgründen auf Schlauchboot (teilweise mit Motor) umgestellt. Es ist einfach schneller, flexibler und du sitzt nicht den ganzen Tag in deinem Schwimmreifen fest!

Von der Sicherheit mal ganz zu schweigen.
Also besorg du dir erstmal ein ordentliches Schlauchboot um hier Vergleiche anzustellen!

Achja, paddel nicht zu weit raus mit deinem Belly, sonst umkreisen wir dich mit unserem Schlauchboot und dem 2,5PS Tohatso Motor ))

Mal sehen wie deine Paddelente dann ins Wanken gerät!?#h








AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> @ grobo: Mag ja sein, dass du dein Schlauchi fürchterlich lieb hast, aber die Kompetenz, ein Belly-Boot zu beurteilen hast du anscheinend nicht.
> Setz dich erst mal rein in son Ding und denn schnacken wir weiter. Das Belly bietet viele Vorteile, z.b. kannst du im Schlauchi entweder Paddeln, oder Teetrinken.. Bellybooter können beides gleichzeitig, und angeln auch noch :m
> Mach das bitte mal mit ´nem Schlauchi vor.
> Außerdem ist das Kippmoment beim Belly soooo hoch, dass du den Kipppunkt aus eigener Kraft garnicht erreichen wirst, bedingt durch Lage des Schwerpunktes, in Bezug zum Kipppunkt, und die für´s Kippen erforderliche Kraft, die einerseits nach unten und anderererseits nach oben wirken müsste. Mach Dir doch mal ne Zeichnung...|kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



grobro schrieb:


> ...also her Kollege, ich hab viele Freunde, die ein Bellyboot nutzen oder genutzt haben.



also Herr Kollege...
wenn du selber nie in einem BB gesessen hast solltest du dich raushalten und hier nicht solche holen Sprüche machen. Sicher ist ein festes Boot sicherer als ein BB aber bestimmt kein Schlauch mit 2,5 PS. #d
Und ausserdem ist BB angeln ein ganz anderes Feeling als Bootsangeln das kann man gar nicht miteinander vergleichen. Ich habe auch ein BB und ein festes Aluboot. Trotzdem fahre ich noch ab und an mit dem BB raus weil es einfach geil ist.


----------



## Salmonelle (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



grobro schrieb:


> ... Fast alle haben aus Sicherheitsgründen auf Schlauchboot (teilweise mit Motor) umgestellt.




Und ich habs genau umgekehrt gemacht.
Das ganze Rumgeschleppe und Aufgerödel meines kleinen und feinen Metzeler-Schlauchbootes mit ausreichender Motorisierung habe ich einfach satt gehabt.
Erst ein U-Boat von CC und später ein Togiak liessen mich quasi zum BB-Fan werden.
Um 300 - 600 m vom Strand weg und über den Fisch zu kommen brauch ich an/auf/in  der Ostsee kein Schlauchboot... und fühl mich supersicher.
Ach ja, ich hab auch seit ich BB fahre immer noch soviel Platz im Kofferraum meines Autos.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschminister (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



grobro schrieb:


> ...also her Kollege, ich hab viele Freunde, die ein Bellyboot nutzen oder genutzt haben. Fast alle haben aus Sicherheitsgründen auf Schlauchboot (teilweise mit Motor) umgestellt. Es ist einfach schneller, flexibler und du sitzt nicht den ganzen Tag in deinem Schwimmreifen fest!
> 
> Von der Sicherheit mal ganz zu schweigen.
> Also besorg du dir erstmal ein ordentliches Schlauchboot um hier Vergleiche anzustellen!
> ...



#d also ganz ehrlich einen größeren Unsinn habe ich selten gelesen, hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.
Wer oder was ist den eigentlich Tohatso? Ist das ein neuer Motorenhersteller? #d


----------



## macmarco (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Naja, vielleicht ist ja noch mal zu sagen, dass der Tröötname *Auch wir wollen ein Belly Boat *heißt und _*nicht*_ Auch wir wollen ein Schlauchboot!!!!!!!!!!!   #d#d 
Dafür gibt es bestimmt auch einen Trööt  |thinkerg:

MfG  Marco   #h


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

hallo leute hört  auf euch zu streiten wir haben wirklich schon sehr nette antworten von euch bekommen erst mal danke und ende frebruar wird es auch klappen denn stehen wir neben euch vielleicht mit unseren belly boat schwarze schafe gibts es doch immer lass ihn rum quatschen 
lg andre


----------



## fischer696 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Hallo,
das muß doch jeder selbst wissen was er möchte ;-)


----------



## grobro (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Genau Peter so sieht es aus.
> Jedoch sein Leben zu riskieren, weil man sich ein gewissen Standard
> ...


 
#h...so siehts aus. Da hat er Recht! 

p.s. es gibt jetzt auch einen Schlauchboot Tröt.:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



grobro schrieb:


> #h...so siehts aus. Da hat er Recht!
> 
> p.s. es gibt jetzt auch einen Schlauchboot Tröt.:vik:



Moin Grobo..#h auch mal wieder was sagen?
Also mein Belly hat 6 ! Luftkammern. Ausrüstung: GPS, Handy, Seenotrakete, Automatikschwimmweste, Anker, Treibanker, Wasserdichte Bekleidung, und außerdem 2 Sicherheitslehrgänge der Seeberufsgenossenschaft in Gründeich und einige Übungen. Was von all dem hast Du denn so?
Noch ne schöne Woche 
Peter


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



grobro schrieb:


> #h...so siehts aus. Da hat er Recht!
> 
> p.s. es gibt jetzt auch einen Schlauchboot Tröt.:vik:



Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Schlauchboote


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Also grobro kommt das von grob? Erkläre mir mal den Unterschied. Wenn ich in einem Belly sitze und der Sicherheit wegen nur 300m weit raus fahre und mir geht in einer Kammer die Luft raus. Dann kann ich immer noch mich an einer der anderen Kammern festhalten und mit Hilfe der Flossen an Land paddeln. Wenn ich aber die Schlauchbootfahrer sehe, wie sie mit Seetauglichen Schlauchbooten, aus einem übertriebenem Sicherheitsgefühl, mit 2 Mann bestimmt 1000m weit raus aufs Meer fahren und denen geht eine Kammer kaputt, wie kommen die wieder an Land? Also mein Belly hat 3 Kammern und ich glaube nicht, das die alle auf einmal kaputt gehen. Also da fahre ich lieber diesen Bellyboot Schrott.


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*

Moinsen ich glaube den sind wir los Grobi ist Ablösefrei zu dem Schlauchboot Trööt  abgedriftet:q ,scheun abend euch Bauchbootpiraten #6


----------



## macmarco (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auch wir wollen ein Bellyboat*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen ich glaube den sind wir los Grobi ist Ablösefrei zu dem Schlauchboot Trööt  abgedriftet:q



Du bist aber auch wieder gemein :q:q Dabei waren seine Beitäge doch super zum   |schlaf:


----------

